# Which tires do you recommend ?



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

HW said:


> bleah!  i feel hosed on my tire deal. 263cad for my 225/45R17's and that was supposed to be a good deal. :tsk: 144usd at onlinetires = 197cad! grrrr! we always get hosed on tire prices up here. :tsk:


Next time, you can tell them to match onlinetires or bugger off. :thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Next time, you can tell them to match onlinetires or bugger off. :thumbup:


i have a feeling it may not be their fault completely. it could be their canadian supplier(s) charging high prices for tires. seems to be the norm that canadian prices are higher. really makes no sense why canadian prices are so high. :tsk: next time i may just buy over the border and pay the extra duty and it's still cheaper. only thing w/ buying online is that i will get charged lots if i need to get them rebalanced (roadforce) like i had to and it's still just only satisfactory and cost me an additional 170cad.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

HW said:


> how do you like the t1-s ? don't want them again?


I'm curious also. I'm considering them for both of my cars. BTW, the Goodyears were back ordered 2 months at TR on the size I was looking at...

Alex


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> I'm curious also. I'm considering them for both of my cars. BTW, the Goodyears were back ordered 2 months at TR on the size I was looking at...
> 
> Alex


Didn't he already answered the question? (Thread #12)


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

318-Bmw said:


> Kumho exsta supras.... period... end of story


 They keep the car off the ground. That's about the only good thing I can say for them.


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

wavewuver said:
 

> I'm running TOYO Proxes, T1-S's and they are good tires. Ready for new tires and am looking for suggestions. I have winter wheels with snow tires, so I'm interested in suggestions for a summer high performance tire. My current tire size is 225/50ZR16 and I'm happy with that.


My car came w/ Contisports and I was not impressed. I heard alot of good things about ContiSport 2's on tirereck.com. I figured they were worth a shot. 8,000 miles later they are still quiet, handle great, and show marginal wear. I woudl buy them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

Didn't see anyone mention them, but I've been happy with the * Dunlop SP9000s * I've been using on my coupe. Had the same tires on my old Eclipse, and while they didn't have killer outright grip, they were precise, predictable, and lasted well for a summer tire.

Also seemed consistent in the wet, although I'm not sure about their grip with high slip angle + wet tarmac...that seemed to cause problems.

They've been cheap on Tirerack (don't know about 16" sizes, though), which is why I tried them. They might be a little noisy, but I believe they're supposed to be quiter than alternative Dunlops.



wavewuver said:


> I'm running TOYO Proxes, T1-S's and they are good tires. Ready for new tires and am looking for suggestions. I have winter wheels with snow tires, so I'm interested in suggestions for a summer high performance tire. My current tire size is 225/50ZR16 and I'm happy with that.


----------



## wavewuver (Sep 25, 2003)

Went for the Proxes again.....T1-S's.......had the lower control arms replaced, a 4-wheel alignment and it drives wonderfully.....just like new. Thanx for all of the suggestions, I did consider many of them.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

wavewuver said:


> Went for the Proxes again.....T1-S's.......had the lower control arms replaced, a 4-wheel alignment and it drives wonderfully.....just like new. Thanx for all of the suggestions, I did consider many of them.


you didn't want to wait a bit for the T1-R's :dunno:


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Curiously, nobody mentioned the P-Zero Nero. I thought they were pretty good in the UHP arena. No? Or was size the limiter? 

I've been contemplating what to get next. We put Kuhmo Ecsta MX on the Roadster, and so far I like them a lot. They slide predictably, and stick pretty well straight-line. When my OEM Pilot Sports wear out, I'm thinking (now at least) about PS2, Gy F1-GSD (?), or the Neros. Damn, they are all espensive! I should look for a job at Michelin, I think.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

RSPDiver said:


> Curiously, nobody mentioned the P-Zero Nero. I thought they were pretty good in the UHP arena. No? Or was size the limiter?
> 
> I've been contemplating what to get next. We put Kuhmo Ecsta MX on the Roadster, and so far I like them a lot. They slide predictably, and stick pretty well straight-line. When my OEM Pilot Sports wear out, I'm thinking (now at least) about PS2, Gy F1-GSD (?), or the Neros. Damn, they are all espensive! I should look for a job at Michelin, I think.


not sure what distinguishes the pzero nero (summers) from the other UHP tires. price, weight, cool looking treads, sidewalls, tread life, quiteness/roadnoise :dunno:


----------



## flattothefloor (Feb 14, 2004)

*AVS sport*

just try them, they can make ur 540 suck nicely to the ground....


----------

